# WTT my spinning SU 1508 for your split length surf rod (Fredericksburg, VA)



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

This divorce is causing me some issues with my fishing gear. A 2 dr civic only handles certain types of gear. Sold the canoe yesterday. Today I need to figure out what to do with my 1508. Its a split piece and the long piece isn't 2 dr civic friendly. I don't have pictures at the moment but can take some tonight. The rod is in really nice shape. Its black and blue. Built for spinning. I'm looking for a similar quality rod, just equal length pieces. Only I don't really care if it is spinning or conventional. The thing is, if you trade me a conventional, then I might as well include one of my two surf spinning reels in the trade as well. So, if you have a conventional rod that is slightly nicer than a 1508 but want to switch to spinning, I don't need a conventional reel per se, so we could work something out there as well.

So, my point is I have a spinning rod and two spinning reels, and I would either trade the rod for an equal split spinning rod of similar value or I would trade both my 1508 and one of my spinning reels for a slightly better conventional rod OR equal value conventional rod and a conventional reel.

So the possibilities are many...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your situation, sir.

There is another solution for your transportation problem ... Make a removable, PVC roof rack to transport your rod(s). If you remove the reels and transport them inside the car, the PVC tube could be minimum diameter to fit your gear. There are also other options that don't use PVC tubes ... Do a little research and save your gear !

I use this on my 2004 Honda Accord ( Modified, of course ) . . .

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/FIT-FOR-HYUNDAI-HONDA-48-ALUMINUM-ADJUSTABLE-TOP-ROOF-RACK-CROSS-BAR-120CM-/181525825528?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AHonda|Model%3AAccord&hash=item2a43c847f8&vxp=mtr*

If something like that isn't in your plans, best of luck in your search !

Tight Lines !


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thanks, I drive a 2 dr civic LX. It hardly has any roof to work with. It has no rain gutters to work with. The only rack that I've seen that is compatible is an Inno IN-SU for naked roofs. Even that requires the short roof rods in addition to the rack with my car. I'm not sure how a PVC roof rack would connect. I have Thule snowboard/rod holders from the mini-van which is no longer mine. I just have nothing to attach them to. I thought about getting a roof rack, but then I thought about how far I am from the ocean and how unlikely I am to ever get to use the 1508 anyway and had a really hard time justifying the cost of the racks.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Who built the rod? What type of guides? What is total length? What brand/model reels? Thanks


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sorry, but I don't know who built it. I bought it off another P&S'er. I have since forgotten. I'll check the guide types and length (I think it is 13') when I get home from work. Both reels are Daiwa - one is a baitrunner type - I believe it is the SLB5500BRi of the Sealine Black Bite n Run 5500. It's been used twice. The other is a Daiwa Emblem Pro 5500.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Here is the Emblem Pro 5500


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

also, can you put some pics of the rod...thanks


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

How much for the emblem pro?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

HuskyMD said:


> Thanks, I drive a 2 dr civic LX. It hardly has any roof to work with. It has no rain gutters to work with. The only rack that I've seen that is compatible is an Inno IN-SU for naked roofs. Even that requires the short roof rods in addition to the rack with my car. I'm not sure how a PVC roof rack would connect. I have Thule snowboard/rod holders from the mini-van which is no longer mine. I just have nothing to attach them to. I thought about getting a roof rack, but then I thought about how far I am from the ocean and how unlikely I am to ever get to use the 1508 anyway and had a really hard time justifying the cost of the racks.


My Accord does not have gutters either . . . The hooks are designed for this situation !


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

ez2cdave said:


> My Accord does not have gutters either . . . The hooks are designed for this situation !


I'm confused. What you linked to says it requires side rails. Anyway, you convinced me, I bought the Inno rack online. Here's to hoping I find the occasion and gas money to use it.

Moderator, please close thread.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

HuskyMD said:


> I'm confused. What you linked to says it requires side rails. Anyway, you convinced me, I bought the Inno rack online. Here's to hoping I find the occasion and gas money to use it.
> 
> Moderator, please close thread.


I think I posted the wrong link . . . Anyway, CONGRATS on the RACK ! ! !

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

ez2cdave said:


> I think I posted the wrong link . . . Anyway, CONGRATS on the RACK ! ! !
> 
> Tight Lines !!!


Thanks! Besides, now I know apparently all the spinning folks want my Emblem Pro if I ever decide I need some quick money. I got PM's and text messages from all kinds of people about it.


----------

